# Another for sale on Ebay



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Wow if this thing is legit it would make for a nice car...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Another for sale on Ebay (radgti8v)*

It looks like a nice car, but there's not enough photos.
It has two different headlights......The lister claims they have an extra light, I wonder why they didn't install it prior to the listing???


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Another for sale on Ebay (Sepp)*

I thought some things about the car seemed a little odd as well.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Another for sale on Ebay (radgti8v)*

Yeah, I'd need oh, I don't know, maybe a F'ing shot of the passangers side of the car, the complete interior, the WHOLE engine bay, you know, trivial little details like that














What As for the low claimed miles, the odometers in the old Audi's weren't exactly known for lasting a long time and the car is from Michigan, home to about the rustiest pieces of crap right behind NY/MA cars.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Another for sale on Ebay (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebaylisting* »_When the current owner, bought the car from the original owner in 1988, the car had Euro high intensity headlight assemblies installed in the car. Not long after, one of the Euro head lamp assy. went bad, so the owner put an OEM headlight in, and never changed out the other Euro headlamp assy. The owner has the other OEM headlamp assy that is included with the auction, but has not installed it


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Another for sale on Ebay (eurowner)*

I'd still like to see more of the car. Call me crazy, but, a shot of the drivers door panel does ABSOLUTELY nothing for me in the grand scheme of things.


----------

